# Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Firmware Upgrade V3.0



## Dubz (14/1/16)

Latest upgrade for RX200 includes 316L profile + Manual TCR.

http://www.wismec.com/product/reuleaux-rx200/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

What does it change?


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> What does it change?


It changes your SS profile from 304 to support for 316. It also gives you 3 manual TCR profiles.


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

Dubz said:


> It changes your SS profile from 304 to support for 316. It also gives you 3 manual TCR profiles.


Ah ty


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/1/16)

Awesome thanks for this, now where is my cable?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (14/1/16)

BOOM !

@Dubz Thank you !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (14/1/16)

Just did the update, what's the m1 m2 and m3 for?


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Wow, from v1.08 right to v3.0 

Thanks @Dubz, upgrade done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lingogrey (14/1/16)

jprossouw said:


> Just did the update, what's the m1 m2 and m3 for?


That would be for your three TCR settings that you could preset. Hold in your power button and up button simultaneously for about five seconds when the mod is off to access. 

I see that with this update the way to switch between the different temp modes and wattage modes have also changed. Instead of clicking the power button three times to switch between every mode you now click three times and choose with the up and down buttons. I prefer the new way

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## NYRAD (14/1/16)

M1 and what is the number next to it lolz


----------



## Lingogrey (14/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> M1 and what is the number next to it lolz


That would be the TCR value that you set if you're using wires other than Kanthal, Nickel, Titanium or SS 316L (for instance a different grade of Stainless Steel, Platinum, Nifethal etc.). For the TCR value of different wires, check here: http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (14/1/16)

This mod just keeps getting better and better

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

@Juno Check if this helps that problem you said you were having? If it does, it could help my decision making hahah It's this or a Cuboid Joyetech


----------



## NYRAD (14/1/16)

Lingogrey said:


> That would be the TCR value that you set if you're using wires other than Kanthal, Nickel, Titanium or SS 316L (for instance a different grade of Stainless Steel, Platinum, Nifethal etc.). For the TCR value of different wires, check here: http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp



so basically if im using SS316 in temp mode i just use SS temp mode and not the M1 ?


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> so basically if im using SS316 in temp mode i just use SS temp mode and not the M1 ?


Thats correct as the SS mode has been upgraded from 304 to 316.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYRAD (14/1/16)

check your settings before firing after you update lol defaults back to 200watts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> check your settings before firing after you update lol defaults back to 200watts


Yeah it usually does that .


----------



## Nimatek (14/1/16)

Happened to me last time I did the 1.08 update. was in TC mode luckily but wow what a rush of hot vape before the TC kicked in 

This update is fantastic news, been waiting for it since the VTC Mini update was released.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Has anyone noticed that the screen doesn't come on the first time you click the fire button?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek (14/1/16)

Mine works fine, but the update got stuck 3 times in a row. Had no display and thought I bricked the damned thing. Rebooted and tried to reflash 1.08 and that worked. Display worked again etc, so tried v3 once more and now happiness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (14/1/16)

Seems its now in-line with the Cuboid, much the same features and functions between the two now, just different screens.
SS 316 works like a charm on the Cuboid, will see if the new RX firmware does the same now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MorneW (14/1/16)

@Nimatek Did you upgrade with batts in?? I always update without batts in and have never had a prob with my Joyetech/Wismec devices.


----------



## Nimatek (14/1/16)

Ah I had Batts in still, I forgot about that! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (15/1/16)

According to a mate of mine, best upgrade yet...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Redeemer (15/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> According to a mate of mine, best upgrade yet...
> View attachment 43258


Turned the frown upside down

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYRAD (15/1/16)

Really loving the new update i can taste and feel the difference on SS316 on my Temp Control  Running a 3.5mm spaced 9 wrap on my smok tfv4 mini flavour haven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> Really loving the new update i can taste and feel the difference on SS316 on my Temp Control  Running a 3.5mm spaced 9 wrap on my smok tfv4 mini flavour haven



What Gauge wire? Single or Duel? whats the resting resistance?


----------



## NYRAD (15/1/16)

24gauge single coil spaced .44Ohm 9.25 wraps


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/1/16)

NYRAD said:


> Really loving the new update i can taste and feel the difference on SS316 on my Temp Control  Running a 3.5mm spaced 9 wrap on my smok tfv4 mini flavour haven



Agree completely running that exact setup today and its blissful!


----------



## jtgrey (16/1/16)

Turning out to be one of the best mods in my collection


----------



## Michael Buys (16/1/16)

Hi Guys. 
Firstly, thank you for the heads up. 
I just have a question. I saw someone has a higher hardware version than I do. Is there any way to update that? I am on 1.00 hardware version at the moment.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BubiSparks (16/1/16)

@Michael Buys - There sure is a way to upgrade the Hardware Version. Just click the "Buy Now" button on your favourite vendors website

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rossouw (16/1/16)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the hardware versions?


----------



## BubiSparks (16/1/16)

It'll likely just be a board revision. Everytime a component is changed due to availability or modification reasons, a new board revision is applied. Standard practice in electronics.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rossouw (16/1/16)

BubiSparks said:


> It'll likely just be a board revision. Everytime a component is changed due to availability or modification reasons, a new board revision is applied. Standard practice in electronics.


That makes sense! Thanks


----------



## Jebula999 (21/1/16)

BubiSparks said:


> It'll likely just be a board revision. Everytime a component is changed due to availability or modification reasons, a new board revision is applied. Standard practice in electronics.


Well i just got my RX200 today. It's hardware was 1.03, did the update, now its 1.00... so don't know why that changed


----------



## Redeemer (21/1/16)

Jebula999 said:


> Well i just got my RX200 today. It's hardware was 1.03, did the update, now its 1.00... so don't know why that changed



Weaker Rand automatically downgraded the value of your Mod....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (25/1/16)

TCR ratings to help all

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (26/1/16)

Howsit guys

Quick question, i plugged the rolo into the pc, but nothing happened. 

There are no batteries in the mod.

The mod turns on, how do i upgrade the software? Is there supposed to be a pop up when its turned on?


----------



## Redeemer (26/1/16)

Riaz said:


> Howsit guys
> 
> Quick question, i plugged the rolo into the pc, but nothing happened.
> 
> ...



Nope, just open the upgrade software, and it will show connected when you plug the mod in.
Choose upgrade, choose the latest upgrade file, and voila!


----------



## Riaz (26/1/16)

Redeemer said:


> Nope, just open the upgrade software, and it will show connected when you plug the mod in.
> Choose upgrade, choose the latest upgrade file, and voila!


ok

going on their website now to check it out


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/1/16)

This thread is frickin hilarious.
I've been laughing my head off reading the posts. Thanks guys for the entertainment. Hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/1/16)

firmware updated, thanks @Redeemer


----------



## Nightwalker (23/2/16)

Mine just locked in nickel mode. Ffs.
And I wish it had a puff counter

Reactions: Like 1


----------

